# check out the fish farm !



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Even though I have been warned many times in the past about eating basa, catfish, pacific dory, any white fillets - it is still hard to remember this all the time.






*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Yuck! Disgusting


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn scary.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Makes me want to learn more how to fish and hunt locally knowing where my food comes from.

Anyone remember the BP oil spill then months later how the seafood in the area was being fed to the army troops and sold in Walmart as a way to support the locals? Ughhh... not sure I'd be eating the shrimp in that area after all the barrels that went in the water there.

http://www.nola.com/news/gulf-oil-spill/index.ssf/2010/12/armed_services_are_urged_to_st.html


----------

